# Mit keres a "szám-" előtag a "száműz" igében?



## franknagy

_A "szám-" nem igekötő_. Hogy került a "száműz"-ben az "űz" elé?


----------



## Zsanna

Nem néztem utána, de ha arra gondolunk, hogy pl. a _számba vesz_ kifejezés majdnem lehetne az ellentéte, elképzelhető, hogy a szám tő ezekben az esetekben olyasmire utal, hogy vkit tekintetbe, figyelembe vesz, az illető _számít_ (esetleg fontos) a környezetének. 
Ill. ellenkező esetben "nem tekintik érdemesnek a figyelembevételre" (persze tágabb, általánosabb értelemben), kizárják azon személyek közül, akik valamilyen fontossággal bírnak. Annyira, hogy a száműzetéssel azt érzékeltetik, hogy az illető nem hogy semmilyen fontossággal nem bír, hanem egyenesen károsnak tekinti a környezete.


----------



## franknagy

Vagyis kiűzik a számba vett állampolgárok közül?


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, bár szerintem nem annyira az "űzés" a lényeg benne (az érintettnek persze lehet), hanem az, hogy "megszűnik számítani" ezen határokon belül. Mintha nem is létezne. A számkivetettségben is az a lényeg, hogy már nem számít az illető ott, ahol szeretne.


----------



## francisgranada

Megpróbáltam egy kissé utánanézni az amúgy érdekes kérdésnek ... Tehát:

A _száműz _ige a nyelvújítás "szüleménye"; a régebbi (szintén nyelvújítási) változata _számkiűz _volt. Ezt a szót a ma már elavult _számkivet _ige mintájára alkották, amely 1456-tól adatolható. Ami érdekes az az, hogy a "-ki-" feltehetően eredetileg névutóként szerepelt, tehát nem a _vet _igéhez kapcsolódik (*_ki_vet), hanem a _szám _főnévhez (szám_ki_ < szám_kivé_, aminek az értelme kb. "számon _kívülre_" lehetett). Magának a _szám _szónak a jelentése ebben az esetben  ’közösség, emberek csoportja’.

Ebben a megvilágításban a _száműz_, illetve annak eredeti változata _számkiűz_, tulajdonképpen azt jelenti, hogy "elűz valakit egy bizonyos közösségből", "a közösség határain kívülre űz/kerget valakit", vagy leegyszerűsítve: "kiközösít valakit".


----------



## AndrasBP

Igen, most én is utánanéztem a Zaicz Gábor-féle etimológiai szótárban. Tehát a "-ki-" elemet a _számkiűz _szóból önkényesen hagyták el a nyelvújítók, mivel a _számki _jelentése addigra már elhomályosult. A _számkivet _eredetileg olyasmi szerkezet lehetett, mint _kézenfog, agyonüt, földhözvág, tönkremegy,_ stb., azaz _főnév + rag + ige_.


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> ... A _számkivet _eredetileg olyasmi szerkezet lehetett, mint _kézenfog, agyonüt, földhözvág, tönkremegy,_ stb., azaz _főnév + rag + ige_.


Nagyon jó meglátás és remek példák, mivel ma már a szóbanforgó "-ki-" elemet spontán nehezen tudjuk ragként  felfogni.


----------



## francisgranada

Még egy megjegyzés (vagy inkább kuriózum): a _szám _szó, habár önmagában azt jelenti, hogy "(eng.) _number_, (esp.) _número_, (lat.) _numerus_,, stb ...", a magyarban tágabb értelemmel bír: a _száműzés_en/_számkivetés_en kívül, például _szerszám_.


----------



## franknagy

Némi jelentéskülönbséget érzek a _számkivetett _és a _száműzött_ között.

A _számkivetett _embert kivetették a közösségből, de a közelben él . Pusztai vagy barlangban, erdőségben bújkáló betyár.
A _száműzött _külföldön él, halálbüntetés mellett terhe mellett tilos hazatérnie. Távollétében halálra ítélt 1848-as politikus, akinek akasztófára szögezték a nevét.


----------



## AndrasBP

franknagy said:


> Némi jelentéskülönbséget érzek a _számkivetett _és a _száműzött_ között.


A különbség valóban ott van, de szerintem ez csak a _száműz _szó megalkotása (1823) óta alakulhatott ki.


----------



## franknagy

AndrasBP said:


> A különbség valóban ott van, de szerintem ez csak a _száműz _szó megalkotása (1823) óta alakulhatott ki.


Ilyen pontosan követhető a a _száműz _szó eredete?


----------



## AndrasBP

A nyelvújítás még nem volt annyira régen. Az ilyen szavaknál sokszor nemcsak az időpontot, hanem a megalkotót is ismerjük (ez esetben Toldy Ferenc). Az etimológiai szótárakban megadott évszám az első előfordulás írásban.


----------

